# Scanner: Kauftipp



## tittli (30. Mai 2005)

Hallo
Würde gerne einen Scanner kaufen. Habe jetzt aber wirklich keine Ahung, worauf ich hier achten muss. 
Vorgaben: nicht zu teuer (bis 100 Euro), gutes Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis.

Habt ihr irgendwelche Tipps für mich?

danke und gruss


----------



## JoKne (30. Mai 2005)

Es wäre ganz sinnvoll, wenn du erstmal erzählst was du mit dem Scanner vor hast


----------



## tittli (30. Mai 2005)

Hmm...ja...sollte halt etwas Allround sein wenn möglich. Also nicht irgendwie spezialisiert auf Fotos, sondern halt auch für Texte einsetztbar. Aber meistens werde ich wahrscheinlich schon Fotos scannen.
gruss


----------



## chmee (30. Mai 2005)

Die Canon LIDE-Scanner sind ihren preis wert  
Nicht gerade das billigste Modell ( LIDE20) nehmen, ab 35 find ich se juut !

mfg chmee


----------



## McVader83 (31. Mai 2005)

Canon ist ganz gut... Die HP Scanner kann ich nicht empfehlen. Die sind meist langsam und die Treiber sind riesig.


----------

